# Took a fall



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Ever feel like there’s a dark cloud over your head? That’s been me lately. Too much stuff to list, but today brought me to my knees.... literally. I was going in a store to return some packages and I tripped over the curb. Packages went flying and so did I. I hit my face on the concrete and busted my face above my lip and inside my mouth. The person nearby did nothing to help or get me assistance. Someone in the parking lot yelled are you okay and I said yes. I was out of it. I noticed blood and went to my car where I saw how bad it was. Thankfully there is a fire department in the same parking lot and the fireman cleaned my face. At first we thought I’d need stitches, but it looks like I won’t. My husband came and got me and has been a true angel in caring for me. My face looks really bad. It’s gross. I will now miss my Grandma’s Christmas party on Saturday. I can’t risk the germs from the nursing home right now. My immune system is too weak and now the open wounds. I also don’t want to be in public right now, since the wounds are positioned where they can’t really be covered, and my lips are swollen. 

My sweet Wilson is very intuitive and concerned. I haven’t held them because my right hand is sore and has a small cut. I also don’t want them kissing at my facial cuts or scratching them accidentally. I can’t wait to hold my beautiful boys. I love them and my husband so much. 

So guys, your prayers are appreciated. I also want to encourage each of you to slow down, watch where you are walking and be careful. I wasn’t particularly rushed, but I could have been more aware. Be safe and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bridget, I'm so sorry you fell! I did that at the gym several months ago but luckily no concrete, only carpet. But it was still painful. I'm sorry you hurt yourself so bad. Sending good thoughts and prayers for a Merry Christmas!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how terrible. Thankfully you were able to get to the fire house for help and then your husband took over. Sending prayers that you heal quickly and will be able to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh rats, Bridget! Thank God for Ted! 
Sending loving thoughts & many prayers for quick healing. I am sorry you have to miss something so special as you G-mom's Christmas party coming on Sat! What a bummer!
Bless your little babies for knowing mommy isn't all together. What would we do w/out these little angels.
Sending loving wishes your way, my friend. Stay tuned so we know when you are doing better! much love


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Bridget I'm so sorry, things can happen so quick, it upsets me that the person was such a jerk, I am hearing more about people walking past and not even giving it a second thought. 
I wonder how they would feel if it happened to them.
I will be praying for you, I wish I could give you a BIG hug, I hope you heal quickly


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for the kind words and prayers everyone. I fell asleep soon after I posted here, and I just woke up. I feel sore and my mouth is very swollen. Near my nose and lip area is covered in blood, there was no skin left there. (Sorry for the tmi). The inside of my lip is very swollen but I’m thinking it’s cut up pretty badly. Pretty much a mess.

It all kind of feels unreal at the moment. I just want to cry to be honest with you. I’m getting ready to do another ice compress, so hopefully that will help. Xoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, especially at Christmas! Praying that it heals quickly!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to read this. It happened to me walking to the mailbox one morning. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee whiz Bridget so sorry! Hope you’ll heal up nicely .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoping that the days ahead will find you feeling better and want to let you know how sorry that you had such a bad fall!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bridget, I am so sorry. There seems to be a lot of people falling lately. Hopefully you will heal soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Bridget, I am so sorry that you fell. It sounds very painful. I hope that you have a quick recovery. It is so easy for accidents to happen when we are rushing around with so much to do. I am sorry you will miss the party. Maybe you can FaceTime for a quick "visit?"
Hope you feel better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ouch...so sorry...I hope you heal quickly. Happy holidays Bridget ☃🎄❄


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I still feel pretty rough. Not sure what’s going one with one of my teeth- it may be damaged. The swelling is too much to get a good look at it. It may be the nerve or possibly the pain is coming from the sinus area beside my nose and just reflecting on the tooth - not sure yet. That sinus definitely feels painful too. I’ve been using ice over my mouth, but I may try it over my sinus bit today to see if that will help. With my health issues, I cannot take any medications. My body has decided it’s allergic to everything. So ice, sleep and prayers are my healing routine. I may try some reflexology today too. The pain is starting to cause a little nausea. Not fun. Thanks so much for the prayers and kindness everyone. It means so much to me. Merry Christmas


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

That is such a terrible thing to have happen. I’m so sorry. I really feel for you. Maybe you should see your doctor to be sure you are on the mend.

Hoping you will recover quickly.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I'm sorry to hear about your fall. I hope you are doing ok and can snuggle your fur babies very soon. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bridgette I'm so sorry that you fell and that you're in so much pain. I hope you didn't damage a tooth. Praying for you to feel better for Christmas.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks you guys. The swelling has gone down a tiny bit, and for this I am truly thankful. My sinus and teeth still feel off, so once the swelling has gone down, I may go to my doctor. If I go sooner, they will likely tell me the swelling has to subside for evaluation. I saw my nephews yesterday and they were pretty surprised to see my face like this. Such cool kids though and they didn’t make me feel too weird about it. 

I’ve found that I’m kinda shaky on my feet right now, so I’m trying to sleep a lot to help my body heal. Now that the swelling is a bit better, I need to push fluids more. They say day 3 is the most pain, so fingers crossed that I’ll be on the mend now. 

Oh and my Wilson finally got to sniff the wounds and he seems very confused and concerned about it. I sat on the floor and had the boys in my lap. Wilson started a fight with Cooper to get him away from me. They are really confused I think. I gave lots of snuggles and they seem to be good with that. 

Much love and gratitude to each of you for your friendship. I love you guys.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Bridget, glad you are seeing a little improvement although it sounds like you have a long way to go. Hope you are able to enjoy your Christmas in spite of all that has happened. I'm sure all "three" of your boys will make it a special day. Merry Christmas!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my God, you poor thing!  Sending prayers for continued healing!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your fall. Have added you to prayer list. Again, so sorry!

Lainie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - just got some time to try to catch up here on SM and saw this. Ugh. The fall sounded horrible. And I never know which is worse...the pain and damage from it or the embarrassment of taking such a header. I do think you need to get to and ENT and/or dentist to see what's up. David had a horrible skiing accident when he was very young and skied face first into a wooden fence...on New Year's Eve Day afternoon. The blood just really flows from that area. We were freaked and luckily the ski patroller was a dentist!! He told us to get down to the dentist in town asap. They worried about nerve damage to his front teeth and told us to check signs of discoloration. Thankfully it never did that but I do know they felt it was important to get there in a timely manner. Hope you're healing more each day. Sending you light hugs and kisses. Glad your hubby and the pups are working their best as nurses.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Bridget, I am just reading your post about your fall now. What a horrible experience. I'm praying your pain is getting better and there is not any permanent damage. There is never a good time to fall but with all the hustle & bustle of Christmas activities I think it is one of the worst times! I'm hoping you are able to get plenty of healing rest with your fluffs snuggled by your side.

You are so right about us needing to slow down and be more aware (especially as we get older). I took a bad fall and redamaged my spine and tore my rotator cuff. Sending gentle hugs and healing prayers your way. :tender:

"life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks so much for the encouragement and prayers everyone. I have learned so much through this challenge. I realized that while my faith is true, it needed more attention and there was room for growth. My walk with God is stronger now, and for this I am so grateful. 

My facial cuts and scabs have healed and there’s no scarring, just a bit of redness in that area that will finish healing soon I’m sure. My bite alignment is off, so I’m going to try alternative therapies to improve on that. I had facial X-rays done at the Dr yesterday and it looked pretty good. I was concerned that I might have fractured my sinus area, but it looks ok. The radiologist will review the results today to see if they concur with the Dr. There is one area that might be off, but this may also just be a normal thing for me, since I’ve had a crooked nose since childhood that we never “fixed”. 

I am still having discomfort especially beside the base of my nose and just below my nose. This may be coming from the tooth. It may need more time to heal, or it may need treatment. Now that the face is no longer cut up, I think I can handle the pain of a dentist lifting my lip, evaluating the teeth etc. I have a dentist appointment scheduled for later this week. The tooth is not sensitive to air or temperature, and it’s not discolored, loose or crooked. When I fell , it jarred the teeth and the gums. My prayer is that the root is just very sore and needs more time to heal. Please join me in that prayer. Without the ability to take pain killers or antibiotics,... well you can understand my concern.

I really can’t thank you all enough for your friendships. Please know that while I haven’t been posting much, I’ve been reading your threads and carrying you all in my heart. Xoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Bridget I hope you are OK, I'm sorry you had to miss that party. I can't believe I didn't come here to wish everyone to enjoy the holidays, I would have read about your fall.

I hope you are doing better now.


----------

